# Got the popcorn bring on the election results



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Got a ring side seat at CNN . May the best man win. Your elections are more exciting than ours. Could be a long night. opcorn:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

It will be nice not to have to look at all the campaign commercials on tv. So sick of them!
Hope it's not a late night.....Whimsy and I need our beauty sleep.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

No matter what we will not have to listen anymore. It looks to be a long night at least on the East coast.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

what I haven't heard anything about is whether there are any problems for voters in the Sandy affected areas. ???


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, In New Jersey they were allowed to fax or email their ballot. They have also said...I don't remember what state but people from those areas could vote anywhere in the state.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

It's New Yorkers who could vote at any polling place. In New Jersey, it is more complicated. People displaced by Sandy could fax a notarized affadavit to request an absentee ballot, which would be faxed back to them -- and they have until Friday to get them in by fax, mail or in person.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I feel sorry for the people west of the Mississippi ,. doesn't matter too much out there as everrything seems to boil down to Ohio and Florida. Seems like Romney needs both of these to win. I think this election will be decided early.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

It will be a long night no doubt. I'm in it for the long run, will probably fall asleep in front of the TV. I just hope it doesn't become weeks before results are known. That I can't handle.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

We'll know by 930 Eastern time. tonight. LOL


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm always curious what people from other countries think about our elections. Dave, do you watch Jeopardy? Do you notice the contestants seem to know so little about Canada? OT, I know but it seems so funny to me especially because Alex Trebek is Canadian.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

RitaandRiley said:


> I'm always curious what people from other countries think about our elections. Dave, do you watch Jeopardy? Do you notice the contestants seem to know so little about Canada? OT, I know but it seems so funny to me especially because Alex Trebek is Canadian.


yeah I watch occasionally. Canadians know more about the US. than they do about Canada. You guys make things more exciting.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

wow Florida is close. But Ohio doesn't look good for Romney.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I think CNN knows the results now but won't go out on a limb.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> Canadians know more about the US. than they do about Canada. You guys make things more exciting.


Is that why, Dave? I have always struggled to understand why we in the US, in general, are so ignorant of the rest of the world. I try to inform myself a little bit, by reading some foreign English language newspapers online, but I still feel woefully uninformed. Oh well, at least I know that Canada is the country to the north of us and Mexico is the country to the south, which according to some surveys I've seen an alarming number of Americans (US-ers) do not know. Jeesh.

It's just before 7:00 Pacific Time, 10:00 Eastern time, so new results will be in momentarily. Exciting.
-- Eileen


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hi Eileen. yeah we're not into our own country like we are the US. I think this election is over Florida is heading Obama, I think that's the final coup de grace Heading to bed.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Lord have mercy on us all .... waiting and praying....

Here in California, the polls just closed. and my son keeps asking WHY we bothering voting when really it all comes down to the Electoral vote... sigh.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> Lord have mercy on us all .... waiting and praying....
> 
> Here in California, the polls just closed. and my son keeps asking WHY we bothering voting when really it all comes down to the Electoral vote... sigh.


yeah Tammy Obama is a shoe in in the West coast. Game set Match, as soon as Florida is lost , the battle is over.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

suck. make room for me and Tillie Dave. I'm moving to Canada.:frusty:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> suck. make room for me and Tillie Dave. I'm moving to Canada.:frusty:


let's swap houses, I hate winter lol


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol winter?? what's THAT? it was 86 here AGAIN. 

in other news. CRAP. we are screwed.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Canada has socialized medicine.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Most industrialized countries have some form of universal health care, the exception is the US.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Larry and I got a snack tray from Krogers and an adult beverage and enjoyed the returns for a while then we went to bed. Pretty exciting evening.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oy! It was a long stressful night! Over the moon excited with the turnout! Specially since this is the first time in my life that I voted! In the past I felt that it didn't matter...one was as good (or bad) as the other....This time it SOOOO mattered!!!! I wore my sticker with pride, and cheered the night away as if I were watching a Hawkeye football game! I told my son it was as stressful as watching the Hawkeyes play...he said "Well, I wouldn't say THAT!?!"


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, Sounds romantic and fun...remenber the first election you two saw together?

Stacey, Your son's coment made me laugh.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am concerned about what they are going to do about the looming fiscal cliff. Looks bad on both parties. My DH projected our taxes will go up by $5000, which means I will have to drop out of the workforce. 2nd recession, here we come.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks US for dragging our stock market down too. lol


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

My understanding, such as it is, is that the stock market drop today had a lot to do with something going on in Europe -- forgot his name, the European version of Ben Bernanke? No time to look it up right now. Anway... re: the fiscal cliff, it is a tough one. I think they should allow the "middle class" to keep their tax break, and that the "very rich" should pay a higher percentage of their income. The problem, of course, is defining these terms. There are some that think a million $$$ is not very rich, but I do.
-- Eileen


----------

